# Not what it use to be...



## Phoenix (Feb 14, 2012)

As everyone knows, mostly everyone, the last Inheritance book, Inheritance, came out awhile back. Well I have only recently read the book because others caught my intention, but that is not the purpose of this thread. When I thought of the book, I thought about how well written it was...Sadly I was mistaken. The last time I had read it was in middle school. In between the gap of the third and fourth I found new books to love. Patrick Rothfuss' Kingkiller Chronicle and George R.R. Martin's Song of Fire and Ice. These books are very well written, well better than Inheritance. That doesn't mean Inheritance was bad, it just seemed to lack something it had in middle school. This is partially because I grew up a little bit between books. Do you have book series like this?


----------



## The Din (Feb 14, 2012)

Many of my childhood favorites were ruined when I decided to learn how to write. (Though I couldn't finish eragon back then, I shudder to think of reading it now that semi-enlightenment has turned me into a nihilistic a**ehole...) 

As far as series, writers like Feist and Goodkind come to mind, even the first few harry potters have become tedious. 

My recommendation would be to leave childhood favorites on the shelf and remember them as they were, not what your jaded and (possibly) more mature perceptions might make of them now.


----------



## Graham Irwin (Feb 14, 2012)

The Din said:


> Many of my childhood favorites were ruined when I decided to learn how to write. (Though I couldn't finish eragon back then, I shudder to think of reading it now that semi-enlightenment has turned me into a nihilistic a**ehole...)
> 
> As far as series, writers like Feist and Goodkind come to mind, even the first few harry potters have become tedious.
> 
> My recommendation would be to leave childhood favorites on the shelf and remember them as they were, not what your jaded and (possibly) more mature perceptions might make of them now.



Golly, it isn't that bad is it?


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 14, 2012)

Story is okay, you can tell it was so heavily influenced by many noticeable stories though. Really the writing style just didn't touch me like it use to. Still an okay read if you want it to be.


----------



## CL Mozena (Feb 17, 2012)

I used to read the 'Animorphs' series, and bought every book as soon as it came out.  I loved the whole thing so much, I decided to re-read the series a year ago.  Big mistake.  I managed ot get through all the books, and there were some great moments, but overall, the series was rather boring.


----------



## Klee Shay (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't know if this is exactly the same, but I found Piers Anthony's *Xanth *series delightful when I first found and started reading them (yeesh, that was 1979). Now, I don't even want to reread them and, in fact, donated them to the library.


----------



## gerald.parson (Feb 17, 2012)

I think books and writing styles are much like anything else, we can grow out of them, something we heard, saw, or read years ago may or may not have the same effect on us now as it did 15 years ago.


----------

